# Dilemma-potting,planning, and pots



## patrix (Nov 12, 2006)

I have repotted about 1/2 of my paphs in an experimental mixture 2 parts cubed sized rock wool, 2 parts aliflor, and 1 part large chunk perlite. They have responded very well. I will be giving them a bit of KLN and Cal-mag tomorrow. 

My concerns are;

After drenching the greenhouse with a systemic (Bayer) last week, the paph pots are still very damp. They do not have scaleon them but I used it on the catt. hanging above them They do not have scale but I was forced to bring some others one and have found a bit on them. I will be malathioning those tomorrow. I have good air cirulation and cranked up the heater abit to help dry the damp paphs out. 

I bought a buch of clear air cone pots and was wondering if I should repot those paphs, they seem to be doing very well otherwise.

Is the coco nut chunk really all that great, I hear it is and still have alot of others paphs to repot. Should I save the clear pots for them? Most are newer and not in immediate need unlike the others. I really want to ensure good roots too. Is spring better? Thanks for the tips of calcareous paph sites and corrections to nomenclature to Heather


----------



## Mahon (Nov 12, 2006)

patrix said:


> Is the coco nut chunk really all that great, I hear it is and still have alot of others paphs to repot.



In one of Xavier Garreau de Loubresse's emails, he had the analysis done upon coconut husk... you need to treat it with Calcium Nitrate and Magnesium Sulfate for it to be safe upon your orchids... 

I will contact Xavier and get the full details upon how it is done correctly... 

-P.A. Mahon


----------



## Stephan (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey there

My plants are giving a mixed response to the CHC mixes I'm toying with. None have been totally negative. The problem, for me, is that CHC tends to be very moisture retentive. Some plants haven't really liked that over Winter - I'll be changing my plant strategy accordingly next year.

Do treat the CHC as recommended by the Antec people. The blend I'm using at the moment is about 3 parts CHC, 4 parts lava rock (it's not, but close enough), 3 parts small bark and four parts super coarse perlite with some small to mediaum diatomite thrown in. Still fine tuning - I generally mix by hands full and the "feel". The finished mix looks like a tossed salad, very healthy and chunky. 

Whatever mix you use - results really don't "come in" so to speak for at least the full year until the next repotting. With transparent pots you generally get an indication of "like" by the relative strength and health of the roots you're lucky enough to see. Some of my plants really like CHC a lot (Phrags mainly) and are sending strong healthy roots every which way.

Depending on your budget another mix that Paphs seem to respond well to is Perlite (generally the super coarse variety) and Peat at about between 6 and 8 to 1. Depending on how much water retention is desired.

I love repotting, having only a smallish collection, and use it as my Saturday relaxation journey to my Zen zone.:wink: 

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2006)

I used a mix of CHC/Diatomite/Perlite/Charcoal with my Paphs and Phrags for the first year or so and they seemed to really like it but due to ease of use I've now switched everything over to S/H. 

The Paphs and long petaled Phrags like it most. The besseae hybrids preferred a small bark mix. 

I love repotting too. Especially now that there is so much less mess!


----------

